# صررررررررررررخة من ابونا مكارى يونان على الهوااااااء



## بنت كلوج (8 يناير 2010)

اليوم الجمعة 8يناير2010
تحول اجتماع ابونا مكارى الاسبوعى على الهواء الى صرخات وبكاء وطلبات وتضرعات لله من ابونامكارى والناس بالتدخل سريعالحل المشاكل وتعزية اولاده المجروحين ورفع الظلم عن اقباط مصر
...الصلاة مستمرة لحد مانرى مجد الله
معكم بصلواتنا لتدخل الله
هذا الموضوع ليس منقول بل مشاهدة شخصية وارجو الاعتذار للاخوة المشرفين لعدم وجود رابط​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2010)

فعلا كانت صلواته تبكى 
وقدسه بكى وكل الشعب كان بيصلى وبيبكى بشدة 
واكيد بأذن ربنا هتنزل الصلاة دى على النت ونجيبها هنا​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (8 يناير 2010)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
الالة الواحد
امين

الان مع اتصالي مع احد اصداقي اكد ظهور العذراء مريم في قرية بهجورة حيث يسكن
بعد هجوم جديد علي منازل و محلات الاقباط حيث بدء الهجوم الساعة 8 مساء والي الان

نصلي ان الرب يحمي اخواتنا بنجع حمادي
العدراء والقيسين معكم

http://lordjesus.yoo7.com/montada-f53/topic-t527.htm#1549​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

gad for jesus قال:


> *بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
> الالة الواحد
> امين
> 
> ...


السلام لك يا مريم

صديق أكد لى الخبر الان​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

بنت كلوج قال:


> اليوم الجمعة 8يناير2010
> تحول اجتماع ابونا مكارى الاسبوعى على الهواء الى صرخات وبكاء وطلبات وتضرعات لله من ابونامكارى والناس بالتدخل سريعالحل المشاكل وتعزية اولاده المجروحين ورفع الظلم عن اقباط مصر
> ...الصلاة مستمرة لحد مانرى مجد الله
> معكم بصلواتنا لتدخل الله
> هذا الموضوع ليس منقول بل مشاهدة شخصية وارجو الاعتذار للاخوة المشرفين لعدم وجود رابط​


*لازم يصرخ ويصرخ

لغايه السماء تسمع صوته​*


----------



## بنت كلوج (8 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااا يا بنت العدرا على مرورك الغالى 
وربنا يباركك
ويرحمنا​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يناير 2010)

*فعلا ناس كتير اكدوا الظهور يعدرا يا امى ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*يارب يسوع ارجوك اسمع الصلوات المرفوعه اليك
ارحم ولادك ارجوك​*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2010)

*ربــــــــنا يتــــمـــجــد*
​


----------



## بنت كلوج (8 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا
مروركم الكريم اخوتى
جاد والنهيسى
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعزى اهلهم
ويعوضهم
صلوا من اجلهم​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يناير 2010)

_قلوبنا معاكم _​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 يناير 2010)

ياعدراء يايسوع يوقف الناس دي عند حدها

مهما ان كان احنا ضعفاء
​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (8 يناير 2010)

*"تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله" (يو16: 2)*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

قفوا واثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2010)

يارب اسرع واعين شعبك 
محتاجين رحمة من عندك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكون معاهم ​


----------



## بنت كلوج (11 يناير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااا*
*لمروركم اخوتى*
*كوكو وسندريلا والاكمل ود.ليليان وتينا وسالافشن ومينا جرجس ومارسلينو ومارى جرجس وانجى *
*ربنا يبارككم جمييييييييييعا*​


----------

